# Dogs tearing up my grass...



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

What do you all do about this, particularly those with multiple dogs? We've had some really nice weather here over the weekend and for the last four days have spent alot of time outside...and well, the dogs have pretty much ripped out all of the grass just by running around. I'm hoping in the spring it will grow some and fill in...but if not, ??? I could re-sod...it was sodded already to begin with though, and how long until the new sod is torn up? Different grass? And for the area they run most, like a path from the front to the back, I'm thinking pavers? Or straw? I'll put up some pics in a second...

Here...


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm one of those that think you can have a yard with grass and a number of dogs. A nice yard and clean house are very important to me. I have people saying to me that if they didn't see the dogs they wouldn't think i had any. I have out door kennel runs for all the dogs. They are 6ft high by 12ft long. When it is nice they can go in their kennels. There are times that they run in the yard but i'm out there with them. They pretty much know the flower beds are a no-no. Heck my males will not lift their legs on my plants. I let them know at a very young age where they can go and cant go. There are just rules and everybody has to fallow them or it just wouldn't work for me owning dogs.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

1/2 of my whole backyard is a mud pit right now....I would love to just pea gravel the whole thing..like the dog park and be done with it ...I never leave my dogs outside with out me ...its just a combo of the wet weather and them playing....and my back yard hardly gets any sun...I am at a loss for what to do now..


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Mine are never out without me either, except for short potty breaks. I was out there with them for 6 hours on Saturday, and I didn't see them doing anything out of the ordinary for dogs, just running. I want them to be able to run out there, that's why I fenced it...better outside than in for that stuff...We've had a very wet winter, so I think that's part of why the yard is tearing up so easily...just hoping it fills in. I'm limited as to what I can do because of hoa rules...I can't put down rocks, can't build kennels, fences have to be wooden...I want them to have use of the whole yard anyway...I think I am going to try pavers for the path they've worn in the pic though. It starts at the patio and goes around to the back yard.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Ahh, one of my favorite spring chores! I use shredded bark on the paths the dogs make. It takes a half dozen trailer loads (small trailer) but, the bark is free from the city. It really keeps the mud down and the rest of the grass and flowers are fine.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've given up on the fenced part of the yard, LOL. That belongs to the dogs. If I cared about having a nice yard (I don't, not at all), I could pretty up the unfenced portion. I do put straw down in the really muddy bits, but that's mainly to keep the dogs from tracking mud all over when I let them in.


----------

